# World dog show 2010 Denmark



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

GB - worlddogshow2010.dk

Group 9 is about to start 


Here are the results Welcome - worlddogshow2010.dk

they are not in yet but should be here any moment now 

I am super excited Charly's half sister is competing and 3 of her pups.
Then Vakas dad and lots of her half siblings.

And Polars dad is also there


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Here are some of the results 

Pudel - Ausstellungsergebnisse, Show results PLANET POODLE

American breed Dacun Keylens he's Heartbreaker won the Standards in White, black and brown


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

BIS was USCH JPCH SECH MXCH WW06 WW10 SMASH JP TALK ABOUT


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

What size range is a dwarf size poodle?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Fun! How did the dogs you mentioned do? Darcy's mom won BOB for mini poodles when the show was in Mexico in 2007.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> What size range is a dwarf size poodle?


They are 28 to 35 cm. The FCI calls them Miniatures.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Cdnjennga said:


> Fun! How did the dogs you mentioned do? Darcy's mom won BOB for mini poodles when the show was in Mexico in 2007.


Vakas dad won the champion class. Her half siblings where juinor world winners.
Charlys half sister was second in champion class.
Polars dad was third in his class I think he was in the intermediat class he will be two years old in one month


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

SMASH JP TALK ABOUT won for a second time!!!! :scared: , that amazing he is a wonderful dog :first:


----------

